# Honda BF20DK0 SHA 2010 idle adjustment



## bowfisher (Mar 4, 2017)

How do I adjust the idle on a Honda BF20D 2010? It has ran fine the few time I have used it. The motor just tries to shut off when in gear at idle speed. Now when I run it in the driveway the motor runs with the choke pulled out about a quarter of the way. If I push the choke in it shuts off. Do yall think its the idle?


----------



## Cameron (Jul 18, 2016)

http://forums.iboats.com/forum/engi...onda-bf20-4stroke-stalls-when-idle-or-low-rpm

The reason it shuts off when you are in gear instead of in neutrail is the motor is under a load opposed to no load at neutral


----------



## bowfisher (Mar 4, 2017)

Cameron said:


> http://forums.iboats.com/forum/engi...onda-bf20-4stroke-stalls-when-idle-or-low-rpm
> 
> The reason it shuts off when you are in gear instead of in neutrail is the motor is under a load opposed to no load at neutral



ok thanks for the advice


----------

